# Dempsey feeding...



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

well, the two baby Jacks are growing up fast! 

They eat a LOT! Most of the stuff i've read says to feed them 2-3 times per day so ive been feeding them 3x/day. Once when i get up at 5am, once when i get home at 3pm, and then before i go to bed around 10. 

But even feeding them that much they act like theyre starving every meal!! Im putting plenty of food in tank (normally freeze dried brine shrimp or small cichlid pellets) so i know theyre getting enough each meal, but every time they see me get near the tank they get excited like they havent ate in weeks. if i drop an algae wafer in the tank, the big one is nibbling on it as it sinks to the bottom?!!

Should i feed them more often?? Im concerned because the bigger of the two is getting very aggressive at meal time and chasing the smaller of the two away from the food.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Three times a day is great. I wouldn't feed as much as they can eat, if you're feeding that often. Competition makes the fish eat like they're starving. My Angels wouldn't eat if I was near the tank when I first got them. After I added a school of tetras, they pretty much jump out for the food before it hits the water.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I only feed twice a day. Not enough is better than too much.


----------

